
Are voting machines the next target of Russian hacking? - JackPoach
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/31/12335238/voting-machines-next-target-russian-hacking-security
======
dsfyu404ed
If you build it they will come.

(I'm a strong advocate for a paper trail system, "use a #2 pencil, bubble in
your choice then feed it into a scanner" is pretty ideal IMO)

